# Poulan P4018 Won"t Start



## JT010657 (May 9, 2010)

Ran It One Day,Then it won"t start the Next( BOY this saw)


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeh, I had this happen to me with a Stihl once.
What I did was put in new fuel lines, spark plug, air and fuel filters, cleaned and re-kitted carb.
works perfect.


----------



## JT010657 (May 9, 2010)

I cleaned the old spark plug and it fired,but did run very well,got a new one and nothing


----------

